# Some Of My Favorite Silly Sayings



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

I love silly sayings, because there is often some truth behind them .

How about : Behind every successful man stands an amazed woman .

The English think incompetence is the same thing as sincerity .

Why are death and taxes always connected ? You only die once .

Food is an important part of a balanced diet .

It's not an optical illusion, it just looks like one .

A husband is what's left of a man after the nerve has been extracted .

What's the advantage of electing a woman president ? We wouldn't have to pay her as much !

If it weren't for my faults, I'd be perfect .

I have only two faults. Everything I say and everything I do .

Lawyer - larval stage of a politician .

Marriage is a wonderful institution. But who wants to live in an institution ?

Not only is there no God, but try getting a plumber on weekends .

What good is happiness ? It can't buy money .

Alimony : Bounty on the mutiny .

Shortest will in history : "Being of sound mind, I spent all my money ".

Hangover : The wrath of grapes .

Shotgun wedding : A case of wife or death .




:lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Note not all of these are silly- you gotta pick which one.

But you have so many - you make it hard.... (there's one)


Life is like music; it must be composed by ear, feeling, and instinct, not by rule. (debatable that one)

A composer is a guy who goes around forcing his will on unsuspecting air molecules, often with the assistance of unsuspecting musicians. (Zappa)


A lot of people think that punk rock musicians don't know what they're doing. (by who cares really make no difference)

Musicians don't retire; they stop when there's no more music in them. (L Armstrong note not Lance)


A painter paints his pictures on canvas. But musicians paint their pictures on silence. We provide the music, and you provide the silence. (Stokowski)

Tear down the Internet (Elton John)

The whole problem can be stated quite simply by asking "Is there a meaning to music?" My answer would be, "Yes", And "Can you state in so many words what the meaning is?" My answer to that would be "No." (Aaron Copland )

I don't want to write any more for the old Man-power instruments and am handicapped by the lack of adequate electrical instruments for which I now conceive my music. (Edgard Varese)


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

If a tree falls in a forest and nobody hears it, is is still the man's fault?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

"If you like Richard, try Wagner, if Strauss, try Johann." - Glazunov


----------



## BlazeGlory (Jan 16, 2013)

I spent most of my money on women and booze. I wasted the rest.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Before criticizing someone, walk a mile in their shoes. Then when you do criticize them, you will be a mile away and have their shoes. --Jack Handy


----------



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)

From my grandma which i never had the fortune to meet - 
"There's no good being poor and looking it."
"Waste not, want not. Want not, liar,"


----------



## BlazeGlory (Jan 16, 2013)

A quote from Arnold Schwarzenegger: "Money doesn't make you happy. I now have 50 million dollars. I'm no more happy than I was when I had only 48 million dollars."


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

More of a joke from my Grandpa who died when I was 5:

"A monkey is mowing the lawn and runs over his tail. He exclaimed, "It won't be long now..."

He also used to ask this one and people would spend some time trying to "figure it out" or just go "huh?"

"How many green chinese pots in a dozen?"



> Lawyer - larval stage of a politician


This one is funny and true.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

All I can think of (and it's probably ancient) is when my Dad would have to go relieve himself in the men's room after a long trip he would say, "I've been needing to go for an hour -- and I just might."


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

If trees could scream, would we be so cavalier about cutting them down? We might, if they screamed all the time, for no good reason. --Jack Handy


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

BlazeGlory said:


> A quote from Arnold Schwarzenegger: "Money doesn't make you happy. I now have 50 million dollars. I'm no more happy than I was when I had only 48 million dollars."


Money can buy happines if you do it right.

At TEDxCambridge, Michael Norton shares fascinating research on how money can, indeed buy happiness -- when you don't spend it on yourself. Listen for surprising data on the many ways pro-social spending can benefit you, your work, and (of course) other people.


----------

